# RV LOT FOR SALE - GREAT SMOKY MOUNTAINS



## kangonow

$65,000 WITH RV 
$60,000 WITHOUT RV 
$220 YRLY TAXES 
City water - $15 monthly 
Cable - High speed Internet - already on property. 

Address of property is: 132 Davis Rd, Townsend, Tn 37882 

This is NOT a deeded RV LOT - This IS a deeded piece of UNRESTRICTED PROPERTY, that you can build on and/or put an RV on or whatever you choose. UNRESTRICTED. 

UNRESTRICTED PROPERTY - NO BUILDING PERMITS NEEDED - 
You don't have to ask what you can do with YOUR property - there are NO restrictions. 

NOTE; I have many pictures, it is hard to choose so few. 

This property is completely flat, level. 

I searched for over one year before finding an UNRESTRICTED, NOT IN SUBDIVISION, VIEW OF MNTS, LEVEL, COMPLETELY PRIVATE, piece of property,,, and I am from this area so I know this area well, I Finally found this. Trust me, this is ONE OF A KIND. If I could afford house and this, I would keep it. 

The only reason this ONE OF A KIND/COMPLETELY PRIVATE PROPERTY is for sale is because my job has been transferred to Maryville, Tn. (20 miles away) as of May 16th. 

I am presently living in RV on property. 

I have found house in Maryville and need to purchase the house before it sells. So ... 

I NEED TO SELL THIS IMMEDIATELY.... NOW! 

Please let me emphasize the PRIVACY and LOCATION of this property. 
No neighbors can see you, you can't see neighbors. 
On Dead End. 
No noice (execpt sounds of nature). 
.2 mile to Smky Heritage Cntr, .2 mile to Smky Mnt National Park. 
Mountain view. 
Level. 
.2 ml (down the drive) to a 7 mile paved bike/walking trail. 
Located .2 ml from main rd (hwy 321) with grocery store, school, restaraunts, shopping and national park. 
ONE RED LIGHT in Townsend, Tn. 
It is known and promoted as "The Peaceful Side of the Smokies". 

UNBELIEVABLE PIECE OF PROPERTY, WITH LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION. 

There is FULL HOOK UP AND ROOM FOR TWO RV'S. 

If you decide to build cabin the 210 power is already there, also no building permits needed, unrestricted property. 

It breaks my heart to give up this little piece of paradise. My job transfer happened quickly and I have found house I must buy before someone else does, that is why I must sell immediatly. 

LOT - 

Lot is 95' X 105' located TWO TENTHS OF A MILE FROM GREAT SMOKY MOUNTAIN NATIONAL PARK/ 9 MILES TO CADES COVE 

Completely LEVEL/CLEARED, with MOUNTAIN VIEW. 

Water/power/septic (power is 30 amp and 50 amp ready for RV and 210 electric box ready for Mobile Home or Cabin) 

Dusk to dawn security light installed on power pole. 

COMCAST CABLE/PHONE/ AND INTERNET SERVICE AVAILABLE with no contract / I have service at present - just transfer to your name. 

This property is COMPLETELY PRIVATE - CAN NOT SEE NEIGHBORS, NEIGHBORS CAN NOT SEE YOU. 

This property is on DEAD END road. 

NOT IN SUBDIVISION/absolutely private. 

TAXES $220 yrly. 

Chances of anyone building or putting RV across from your dead end private easement is VERY SLIM - 
next door property owner lives in Maryland. 

No quartly fees as found in RV deeded lots in RV subdivisions with neighbors just outside your lot. 


RV - 

2005 Fleetwood Pegasus 30' TT 

NADA (http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...p;gc=RV>c=TT) 

This RV has been customized inside. 

Owner has lived in RV for 5 yrs/everything in working order-ready for living - 
owner currently living in RV and can vacate within 30 days when sold. 

PLEASE CALL: 352-682-3914 
It is best to call instead of e-mail since I work many hours and do not check e-mail everyday.. Either way is alright. 

Thanks so very much! 


Location: Townsend 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------

